# Ornate Horned Frogs...



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

First four pics are of my male ornate horned frog.





































Second lot of pics are of my female ornate horned frog.





































: victory:


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

nice!


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree....:lol2:......Thanks.


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

male stumpyer snout, female more pointed??? am i right in saying that :blush:


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Nice ornata. Females have light coloured throats and males are darker.

My males calls at night.

Rainman

Soon I will have Ceratophrys stolzmanni and Ceratophrys joazeirensis available only limited numbers.


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks sean.
When you have these available will you pm me please very interested.
haha my males dont stop all night...!!!QUARKKKK!!!

Steven law.....:2thumb:


----------



## buglc (Sep 21, 2010)

Lovely froggies! I love the colours. I have just got a baby fantasy horned frog a couple of weeks ago called Paisley, they really do make great pets.


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks!!! yeh they do make great pets, Ive got a few baby fantasys aswell.


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

wow thats a beautiful ornate ! big too:2thumb: sell me a fantasy horned frog please, ha.

i have african bullfrogs but im looking into getting horned frogs, as they have similiar requirements. would love an appel green fantasy frog, theyre just something.


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey thanks,they are alot bigger in actual real life.
As it happens i might have a few fantasys for sale.
Let me know if your willing to part with your bullfrogs....are they giant african bullfrogs or dwarfs...:2thumb:


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

hmmmmm that could possibly be something for me to defnitly think about :2thumb: 

yes they are true adspersus, got two semi adults, bought them back in the day when they fairly readily available (when i was 13) im now 20. and i also got a juvey female and a baby roughly over an inch long, however its too early to tell the gender. i got my most recent adspersus from fangs n fin in grimsby, they can get them in quite occasionally which is very rare.

ive treasured mine since day one and its very disapointing to notice their decrease in availability.



il keep you posted.


----------



## RAIN MAN (Dec 2, 2010)

:2thumb:...deffo keep me posted...:2thumb:

very interested....: victory:


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

i may be interested in some of those odd balls!:lol2:

anyway just in the course of thread hijacking i have some odd piccies of horned frogs








silly french people:devil:

dont the words nom nom nom come to mind!
and this is a little bit stupid, that cool looking gecko could scratch your frog!


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

firebelliedfreak said:


> i may be interested in some of those odd balls!:lol2:
> 
> anyway just in the course of thread hijacking i have some odd piccies of horned frogs


my money is on the one on the left :lol2:


----------



## liam3012 (Sep 22, 2010)

got four  my small female looks just like that one.


----------

